

The TSA “saw” my Bitcoin and wanted to count it - xinxian
http://www.bitcoinnotbombs.com/the-tsa-saw-my-bitcoin-and-wanted-to-count-it/

======
coin
Why is the TSA enforcing US Customs law? The "S" in TSA stands for safety.
Enforcing finance regulations is definitely outside the realm of
transportation safety.

~~~
mehrdada
The officers handling passports, immigration, and customs are not TSA agents.
They are CBP officers. The original post incorrectly refers to them as TSA
officers.

------
chaosmatic
I'm getting a 509 - Bandwidth Exceeded when viewing the page.

